# What to do when you drop a remote flash into a tank- find out here!



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Neat.......



---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I am always half freaked out when my 580EXII dangles above the water surface, hanging from a thin string that's wrapped around the hotshoe adapter. :icon_eek:

Good to know that recovery might be possible.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad it survived! 

Did the same thing, more or less, with my brand spanking new LED light bar. Was working on the tank, had to answer the door and it slid from where I had it propped INTO the tank. Took over a week of drying--even in our AZ heat!--but it finally came all the way back.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Does it smell great every time you take a photo, now? 

If you find it starts giving you some problems, pick up a can of CRC Quick Dry Electronic Cleaner (autoparts stores) and/or CAIG DeoxIT (autoparts, maybe Radio Shack). You might have to open up the case to your flash, but then just hose all of the circuitry down (with the batteries removed). Let it dry completely, then you should be good to go.

Many years ago, I worked in a TV repair shop to gain some experience with electronics, and we used a product called Blue Shower. I don't know if they even still make it. I think it contained Freon, but it was a very powerful cleaner and dryer. If you mistakenly over-sprayed onto your finger, it would turn white and the skin would fall off a few days later...just the outside layer. 

I'm glad you were able to salvage your flash. Those aren't cheap.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

No they are not cheap, lol. I have done this TWICE now. I think I need some velcro gloves, or maybe to take my time a little more


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay rice!!!!!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Cut some acrylic that you only use when using over head flash. I have several pieces that I use for this. 10.00 in acrylic is WAY better then a couple 100+ for a new flash gun!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, i just have about 75 tanks and get lazy, lol. No excuse really. I need velcro mitts


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Any wet electronics = quickly take out the batteries and wait for it to completely dry before turning it on. Smaller things you can leave sitting in a jar of rice which'll soak up the excess moisture  Glad it didn't break!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

STEP 1: Go to Home Depot

STEP 2: Purchase "Eggcrate" Lighting Diffuser Sheet (In the Lighting Section)

STEP 3: Place over top of tank

STEP 4: Place flash on Eggcrate

STEP 5: No more swimming flashes!

It's what I do


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Why not put it in a plastic bag. I'm sure that it work affect the flash one bit, plus it would float. People who take pictures in the rain do this.


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

Thats awesome with your flash.. Few weeks ago I was cleaning my tank and put my samsung s2 on the rim without thinking and knocked it in with the siphon tube. Quickly turn it off and stuck it in a warming rice cooker.. Just heard it works . Weeks later im still using it hopefully nothing suddenly fries like the last phone my son dunked in water. All fish seem unaffected by the way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I think what I am going to do is construct some sort of wrist strap for it. It is not reasonable for me to cut glass, acrylic, or egg crate to fit the massive quantity of tanks that i have. I will figure something out, i DO know I don't want to do that again, lol


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Just cut one piece to use with the flash. Attach it to the flash with a piece of string to avoid the temptation of using it without it.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

By the way. When will you hove some otos?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, i could do that. Issue is the range of my tank size is 5g to 220g. Some tanks are short end out, some are long ways- makes it tricky for a one size fits all that is maneuverable enough to be useful.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

First off, you're lucky that twice, you've avoided electric shock -- capacitors in those things are quite powerful (I've been shocked inadvertently with one before) and they're no joke...

Secondly, maybe you should make some sort of floatation device for it so it floats while facing down? PVC frame with inflated tube balloons or something? Depends how heavy it is.

Either way, awesome story!


----------

